# What are 5 works from the Modern Era (1945-present) that you view as MASTERPIECES?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

larold said:


> _Yes, times are different. But when you compare the rapturous receptions given composers like Beethoven, Brahms, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Elgar and even Mahler when they brought out new music, today's composers must be green with envy._
> 
> I agree with the first part, the second part may be speculative, and disagree completely with the third part.
> 
> ...


----------

